# The Bremont Norton V4 Chronograph Has Arrived!



## robattopper (Apr 1, 2009)

Bremont is probably best known for its aviation-themed watches, but one of its most endearing (and hard-to-find) limited editions to date resulted from the partnership with British motorcycle maker Norton in 2009 - one year before Topper became a Bremont dealer.










At the Bremont Townhouse prior to Baselworld this spring, Bremont unveiled the successor to that 2009 partnership, in the form of a chronograph inspired by Norton's newest superbike: the V4 RR, which was specifically built to race the Isle of Man TT race in June. As before, Bremont produced a series of just 200 pieces inspired by Norton livery, which feature some neat details that gearheads and watch fans alike should appreciate.









_The 43mm case Norton V4 sports a bi-compax / twin register chronograph in an ornate "panda" style color scheme._

The new Bremont Norton V4 Chronograph shares design language with the first Norton edition from 2009 (then modeled after the Norton Commando 961 bike) - it's a bi-compax / twin register chronograph housed in Bremont's signature Trip-Tick case, water resistant to 100 meters, and carrying the same typeface and gold signatures used by Norton. Inside beats the Valjoux-based BE-50AE automatic chronometer movement. In most respects this calibre is identical to the movement used in the popular ALT1-C, characterized by its Glucydur balance, Anachron balance spring, Nivaflex 1 mainspring, and a 42-hour reserve.









_Measuring 16.5mm thick, the Norton V4 sports a coated and polished stainless steel Bremont Trip-Tick® case with a scratch resistant DLC treated case barrel_









_The dial presentation is a handsome blend of traditional Norton and Bremont design languages_

What sets the movement apart is the custom rotor, whose bright red, five-spoke design is modeled after the rear wheel of the V4. It's a dynamic, and extremely cool detail, and one that you don't have to be a V4 owner or a MotoGP fan to appreciate.









_The Norton V4's most distinctive feature: the 5-spoke rotor inspired by the motorcycle's rear wheel_









_Close-up on the carbon fiber overlay on the subdials_









_The stitched 'rally-style' leather strap_

While the obvious differentiator between the 2009 and 2017 Nortons is the color (the new one is white) it features a series of subtle changes that make it sportier than its predecessor. The new Norton features subdials with a carbon fiber overlay - a detail inspired by the carbon fiber bodywork of the V4 motorcycle. The 2017 Norton also features a tachymeter scale in the chapter ring, and the watch is finished with a stitched 'rally-style' leather strap that neatly completes the racing theme. As mentioned, the original Bremont Norton limited edition remains one of the brand's most sought after pieces, and we expect this iteration to follow suit. If you'd like to reserve the Norton V4 Chronograph, please call 888-730-2221 or email [email protected]









_The Norton V4 comes delivered in the familiar Bremont b-fold leather pouch with warranty booklet and strap changing tool_









_A daylight wrist shot of the handsome limited edition Bremont Norton V4 on a 6.5" wrist on Burlingame Avenue_

And for those patiently waiting for the rest of Bremont's 2017 novelties to arrive, you won't be waiting much longer - we've already received our first shipment of the AIRCO pilot watches, with the new Supermarine Type 300 range slated to arrive shortly. More on those soon!


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Man, that rotor is something else. Possibly my favorite LE to date (outside of my Terra Nova, that is...).


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

That is pretty sharp actually.


----------



## GoBuffs11 (Sep 28, 2010)

Love The carbon subdials


----------



## ccm123 (Feb 8, 2010)

Looks great!


----------



## Horologic (Apr 26, 2012)

Pretty cool watch. And I love the new Donington Park built Nortons.


----------



## 56scooter01 (May 18, 2015)

Beautiful, some tough choices to make!


----------



## UofRSpider (Sep 13, 2016)

As critical as I can be of watches, that's a beautiful timepiece. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Porsche993 (Jan 6, 2017)

Saw the Bremont Norton bike in the background in a piece on BBC News yesterday. They were interviewing the CEO of Norton. Cool bike brand and glad to see it racing again. Wish them every success.


----------



## myke (Jan 19, 2012)

Amazing piece you enjoy it always


----------



## 1100thmonkey (Sep 19, 2017)

Looks nice!


----------



## bakes1 (Dec 28, 2016)

Very nice


----------



## jupiterfang (Mar 27, 2010)

Congratulations!! Really love the panda dial, and the font of the number index


----------



## jubbaa (Feb 21, 2008)

I love the Norton partnership , its producing some lovely watches


----------

